# Peep Alignment (not twisting)



## psu111376 (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't get my peep to align where I want it. It is off about 30 degrees or so at rest. It does not twist or twists very little when drawn (maybe 2-3 degrees). I have a quality two color string and have about 200 shots through it (should be pretty settled). The peep is between both colors so, exactly in the center of the string. I tried putting a twist in the string at the bottom, but it rotates it too far the other direction. How can I get it lined up at rest (since there is no or little rotation).


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Press the bow and then move a strand of string material from one side of the peep to the other so that the strand will "pull" the peep where it should go to open up for you. If you got 30 degrees that needs to corrected then you'll probably have to move a strand or two from each color. Move a strand from one color and then the other to keep the number of strands on both sides of the peep even. Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

no dont move strands, move the string, 1/2 twist and see if it gets close. i can get any peep in between string colors and adjust with twisting or untwisting top or bottom of string to get it aligned


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Twist the string. You don't have to make half twist moves just straighten the end of the string, twist to position your peep and carefully wrap the string back around the cam. Also, if you use slip knots you can fine tune the peep by moving the knots up or down. Its best to tie the peep in so that you can move the knots up to an inch away from the peep.

Good luck.
sawdust2


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

dwagoner said:


> no dont move strands, move the string, 1/2 twist and see if it gets close. i can get any peep in between string colors and adjust with twisting or untwisting top or bottom of string to get it aligned


Works every time........... Seems like getting a peep perfectly straight is almost an art!


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

bowhunterprime said:


> Press the bow and then move a strand of string material from one side of the peep to the other so that the strand will "pull" the peep where it should go to open up for you. If you got 30 degrees that needs to corrected then you'll probably have to move a strand or two from each color. Move a strand from one color and then the other to keep the number of strands on both sides of the peep even. Hope this helps!! -Chris


 If the peep is not moving at all I am in agreement with the flip strands suggestion. I would NOT turn the string if the peep is already stable.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Also, twisting the string will make you bow out of tune. I usually only have to move one or two strands to get my peep opening up right and once it's there it won't creep back out. -Chris


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bowhunterprime said:


> Also, twisting the string will make you bow out of tune. I usually only have to move one or two strands to get my peep opening up right and once it's there it won't creep back out. -Chris


no a 1/2 turn one way or another wont take a bow out of tune, thats such a minor difference it string length, even on a 50" dual cam bow string twisting it a 1/2 turn on top or bottom will never even be noticed, like 1/64 an inch in string length prolly.

it may be hard for some to read and understand what im saying but i never have to move strands to get a peep aligned. single or dual cam bow, depending on which way the peep needs to move is how i decide to take out or add twist from top or bottom of string. but to each his own i like to keep my 2 color strings split even on the colors for the peeps


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

I do the 1/2 twist in or out but definitely no more. I can always get my peep pretty darn close this way. If I need to I can then set my D loop a tad off to the left or right to pull it straight.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Dwagoner, I will have to disagree with you on this one. Sometimes even a half twist is going to be too much to get the peep totally aligned. Then you can use the swap a strand on each side to get them aligned properly. Won't hurt a thing , have done it on many bows with no ill affect.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

On a few stubbon strings, I've retied the peep in. Sometimes moving where and how tight you've tied in the peep affects how it rotates.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Dwagoner, I will have to disagree with you on this one. Sometimes even a half twist is going to be too much to get the peep totally aligned. Then you can use the swap a strand on each side to get them aligned properly. Won't hurt a thing , have done it on many bows with no ill affect.


X2 if you have never had to flip strands and get perfect peep alignment with 1/2 twists.....you are very lucky.


----------

